
Can the Asian Miracle Happen in Africa? - jeffreyrogers
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/How-Asia-Works
======
jeffreyrogers
This was probably the best book I read in the past year. It's not very long,
so it's worth reading if you're interested in the topics discussed. If you
don't have time to read it. Gates' post does a good job of describing the main
arguments.

